# PROFESSIONAL BAKING by Gisslen 6th ed



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Okay many members here who've read my posts and viewed my photos are aware of my tart crust and bread baking abilities. Will the above mentioned book elevate me to the next level??? And I already use Ruhlman's RATIO for reference.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Personally I prefer Cia's Baking and Pastry, but Professional Baking is a good reference as well. Really, my best advice with books like these is to just get an older edition, you'll save alot of money. Tje newer ones look shiney and usually have some newer pics, but when you compare the new edition and a older edition side by side, you see the same photos and formulas. For the price of a new 6th edition, id get used older editions of Professional Baking, Baking and Pastry, and On Baking. Those three books will be all the references you need.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

For bread have you checked out "The Bread Bakers Apprentice" by Peter Rienhart?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

minas6907 said:


> Personally I prefer Cia's Baking and Pastry, but Professional Baking is a good reference as well.........





highlander01 said:


> For bread have you checked out "The Bread Bakers Apprentice" by Peter Rienhart?.....


I'm more interested in pastries at this time and since when I last posted here, five years ago.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

*On Baking* by who?????? By Labensky?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've used the BBA from a long time ago and that edition needed a bit of proof reading. I'm now competent in bread baking and really like Hamelman's book on the subject.


----------

